# Red Color



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know that the black & red German Shepherd are just regular blk/tan with red tint to their coat. 
But I noticed that it seems like the blk/red GSD pictures I seen on online, they look really red. But in person they look just blk/tan. Is it just enhancing the pictures a little to much?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty much  Though some black and reds REALLY look as dark as those enhanced pics. I see a GSL in the area that really does look Black and Mahagony. Almost looks dyed. 

There is also a nutritional supplement that breeders/show enthusiasts can feed. I think carrots are the main ingredient, and it really enhances the coat's redness naturally.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So if I feed Troy carrots as a supplement his coat will get redder? Interesting. I've never heard of that.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the supplement being spoken of is Olewo carrots and Olewo beets. They're like a super concentrated carrot/beet pellet. I don't think you'd get the same effect from feeding your dog straight raw carrots...he'd have to eat a lot of them, and at that point, the sugar content in them could become counter-productive.
I've heard that kelp can help with color...not sure how true it is. My dog is the actual hue of her photos. No color adjustment necessary.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn was only black and red when he was younger.
Now, at 9 months, I see lots of blond/white coming through.
The parts of him that are red are a dark red.
I wonder if the red will give in and become blond...
Strawberry blond : )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the dog. My dog is very red. I actually DE-saturate his pictures. At shows, people joke about him being dyed (there was some scandal a few years back with a breeder accused of dying dogs). I can assure you, he IS as red as he looks. When I got him, he was almost completely black and stayed blanket until he was over a year old, so I didn't really see any red on him. That's not why I chose him!


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Tchai's head and back are quite dark red in places, and he has these crimpy hairs up behind his ears. People ask me if I get him dyed and permed at the groomers.

ETA: seriously!? Like I rock up and say "yes, I think he'll have a colour, cut, and perm today, Stacy." :silly:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

You can dye them red? Wow I didn't know that. Does anyone have pictures of what that looks like??


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, depends. 

My GSDs, all American lines before Sofie and Jack were more of a black and tan/silver.

Jack is a very deep red, Sofie not so red.

And, no, I don't feed them carrots.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Dinozzo has days where he looks really red and some days where it seems more faded. His legs are also a lighter red than the hairs on his face/body.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer is very red, but the camera often makes him look even more red than he does in person, especially in certain types of light. Like Lies, I sometimes have to de-saturate photos of him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Does the red on the puppies darken as they get older? If it does, at what age is does the red stop to deepen?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's my 8 year old. Just took this yesterday when we were at our favorite spot for lunch. 

No enhancements but I did crop the picture as he had two tongues hanging out


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Does the red on the puppies darken as they get older? If it does, at what age is does the red stop to deepen?


Yeah what age do they start to redden up? Right now Troy looks kinda tan but his parents were both pretty red.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Ya gotta love the black and reds....


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

The black and tans I've seen look very tan, almost yellow or a faded light brown. My Nara and Kaze are both red. Nara is more red. Kaze is diluted red. I can definitely tell the difference...usually. Ha! We didn't do anything to "redden" our dogs. Never heard of it. Craziness. I love them just the way they were meant to be: all natural. I wouldn't love them any less if they were tan or polka dots. Well, polka dots...I'd probably love them more!!!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Ruby is black and red. She is 15 months. My vet thought she was black/tan until a black/tan 2 year came in at same time as we did. You could really tell the difference.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Nox was a faded reddish-tan when we got him at 8 weeks, and he got redder and redder as he grew until at about 6 months he was the colour of Cassidy's Mom's/Debbie's Keefer. That was in late November. Then he started to fade. Now he's a reddish tan on his body and his head is still a fairly deep red. I'm hoping he goes red again as he matures (will be 1 year old in a couple of weeks). Or maybe it's a summer coat/winter coat thing. We'll see!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

What do you guys think of Troy? Does it seem like he has some red in him? I didn't enhance any of these pictures.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Bella67 said:


> What do you guys think of Troy? Does it seem like he has some red in him? I didn't enhance any of these pictures.


Yes very much so cute guy


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

In my amateur opinion? Undoubtably

Your guy is still young. Traveler got more red as he lost his black.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My guy is pretty red and it definitely developed as he aged. He was lighter when he was young.
And some people do dye gsds for show, one of the top Canadian line dogs right now is often dyed. I've seen the dog at many shows and he is a different colour every time.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bella67 said:


> What do you guys think of Troy? Does it seem like he has some red in him? I didn't enhance any of these pictures.


Awwwwwwww! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans has some red, especially around the head.

It looks darker in different light, too.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pup pics!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw the most beautiful red GSD one time. He was in custody of the Humane Society. He was s soldier's dog, boarded close to home. A nice retired couple ahead of me in line took him home to foster. I went by his kennel while they were completing their paperwork. He was sociable yet reserved, practically regal. And So Red. They can be Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Bella67 said:


> I know that the black & red German Shepherd are just regular blk/tan with red tint to their coat.
> But I noticed that it seems like the blk/red GSD pictures I seen on online, they look really red. But in person they look just blk/tan. Is it just enhancing the pictures a little to much?


This dog looked nothing like the photo. I drove 2 hours to get him, but it was utter disappointment when I saw him in person. I ended up not getting him because the owner was asking way too much for regular black and tan with little bit red. This photo was completely off.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Frisco is black and red. I do think black and reds become redder with age. Here he is yesterday and here is a picture of his dad which I’m told he will looks exactly like by the breeder. Also, from my limited experience with black and reds, it appears males are richer in red than females. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Here are 2 pics of my dog, first at 5 months and the other is at 19 month. It is my first GSD in a long time, but it seems to me that he is getting more red pigmentation as he ages. And of course, we name him Red.:smile2:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfmonte said:


> This dog looked nothing like the photo. I drove 2 hours to get him, but it was utter disappointment when I saw him in person. I ended up not getting him because the owner was asking way too much for regular black and tan with little bit red. This photo was completely off.


To bad they misrepresented the dog, what was his temperament like? He is not a bad looking dog regardless of color.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A handsome dog the temperment is most important. The red can range to a deep mahogany I have seen one this color beautiful color deeper red then a Irish setter or to a tan with reddish highlights. Luna’s highlights will look more or less depending on the lighting. She is not a dark red but she depending on lighting she can look lighter tan or dark tan with red highlights


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Frisco is black and red. I do think black and reds become redder with age. Here he is yesterday and here is a picture of his dad which I’m told he will looks exactly like by the breeder. Also, from my limited experience with black and reds, it appears males are richer in red than females.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is supposedly "red and black", but I kinda rescued him, so it doesn't matter to me very much.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Nigel said:


> To bad they misrepresented the dog, what was his temperament like? He is not a bad looking dog regardless of color.


He was nice temperament vice. My problem was that the owner kinda lied to me and was over charging. I told him that I am willing to pay extra for that rare pigment.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

wolfmonte said:


> Mine is supposedly "red and black", but I kinda rescued him, so it doesn't matter to me very much.




Cute. That’s red and black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

wolfmonte said:


> Mine is supposedly "red and black", but I kinda rescued him, so it doesn't matter to me very much.


How old? Looks a lot like my long haired guy?


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> How old? Looks a lot like my long haired guy?


He just turned 14 weeks now. 

He is getting less fluffy. I personally don't want too much fur. His parents were both medium stock coat. 
Actually on my avatar is the sire.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

wolfmonte said:


> He just turned 14 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same age as my guy. How much does he weigh? Long haired wasn’t my first choice. My last GSD was short. I pretty much got my way on the dog decision with my girlfriend. She didn’t want a GSD, but after exposing her to the breed and meeting with lots of breeders and their dams and sires, she was sold. Then she wanted a girl, another non-starter for me. Got my way on that. She really liked the long coat so much more, so I gave into that. That said, I’m happy with the long coat choice, he’s beautiful. I also hope it’s more medium after the fluffy ness goes away. But boy does the fluff draw crowds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Same age as my guy. How much does he weigh? Long haired wasn’t my first choice. My last GSD was short. I pretty much got my way on the dog decision with my girlfriend. She didn’t want a GSD, but after exposing her to the breed and meeting with lots of breeders and their dams and sires, she was sold. Then she wanted a girl, another non-starter for me. Got my way on that. She really liked the long coat so much more, so I gave into that. That said, I’m happy with the long coat choice, he’s beautiful. I also hope it’s more medium after the fluffy ness goes away. But boy does the fluff draw crowds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He is 26 lbs now. He was underweight just a few weeks ago. How about yours?
I didn't want Long haired but medium. However, I saw this one from one of my older dogs and he was being abused, so I took him. However, I am kinda glad that he is long haired because its a new experience. And yes, people wanna cuddle him because he looks like a teddy bear. The only thing I don't like about Long haired ones is that you can't really tell how they will be once they are adults. I wish there was some indication of their coat lengths. The look that I am not going for is long tufts around ear and on legs while rest of the body with shorter hair.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

wolfmonte said:


> He is 26 lbs now. He was underweight just a few weeks ago. How about yours?
> I didn't want Long haired but medium. However, I saw this one from one of my older dogs and he was being abused, so I took him. However, I am kinda glad that he is long haired because its a new experience. And yes, people wanna cuddle him because he looks like a teddy bear. The only thing I don't like about Long haired ones is that you can't really tell how they will be once they are adults. I wish there was some indication of their coat lengths. The look that I am not going for is long tufts around ear and on legs while rest of the body with shorter hair.


Thanks, sounds like you did a really good thing. Frisco had a vet appointment last night and was 35.6 lbs. I have a thread on weight in the puppy forum where you can see his weight progress. I agree with your hopes for coat. I don't want a lion looking mane for sure. His dad kind of looks like that but his Mom is medium. His dad is above in my prior post. Although the breeder is confident he will look like his dad, I am hoping the medium coat of the mom has some impact. Your guys ears look less fluffy than mine, so I think you may get medium long coat.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Thanks, sounds like you did a really good thing. Frisco had a vet appointment last night and was 35.6 lbs. I have a thread on weight in the puppy forum where you can see his weight progress. I agree with your hopes for coat. I don't want a lion looking mane for sure. His dad kind of looks like that but his Mom is medium. His dad is above in my prior post. Although the breeder is confident he will look like his dad, I am hoping the medium coat of the mom has some impact. Your guys ears look less fluffy than mine, so I think you may get medium long coat.


What do you think of this type of long coat?


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

wolfmonte said:


> What do you think of this type of long coat?


That would be okay with me, I like that length. Nice coloring too. What do you think?


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> That would be okay with me, I like that length. Nice coloring too. What do you think?


I like it too especially because of the color.

However, this would be the most hair I'd like on my GSD.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> . Is it just enhancing the pictures a little to much?



Yes........




SuperG


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Even being sable, Rio has some red. His dad was WGSL where that comes from. He also has some silvery hair too from the working side.


----------

